# She's Back!



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

I wrote on the old Oh No thread last night to tell you the happy news but could not get it to post. Angel Wings came back and spent the night on her fake eggs with her husband and child sleeping near by. You guys were right!

We searched for hours yesterday and were going out again after it cooled down abit. I was on the phone and my husband in the shower when out of the corner of my eye I saw something streak by the window. I went to the door and looked all over and was so disappointed cause it wasn't her or so I thought. I went back to the phone and my husband came out in a towel and said, "Your bird is back, your bird is back." I think she was coming in so fast she must have overshot the yard the first time but this time when I looked she was standing on top of their screen porch. She had flown against the bathroom window thinking (I guess) that she could get back in her coop through that big opening (actually the bathroom window is just above the top of their coop). She was desperately searching for a way to get in "her house." I opened their bottom door for her but that didn't work. My husband hurried and got dressed and since she was throwing herself against the bathroom window we decided to try opening that window and removing the screen. It worked! She flew right in the bathroom. My husband then hurriedly scrambled up the side of the coop to close her in from the outside and in the process the dear man skinned his arm in three places, ripped his shirt and is now nursing a swollen, black and blue toe. Bless his heart!

I am so grateful to have this fussy, bossy little life force back with us! I cannot tell you all how very much I appreciate your support. I was almost afraid to hope but you all knew better. Thanks so much! Tanya


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Tanya,

I am so happy to hear the news. I felt so bad, that you were feeling so sad. I knew what you were going through.

Those little Darlings will get home if they can.

They love their homes (nests) their mates, and their eggs. 

Again, I am just really glad that your household is complete again.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, that is fantastic news. I am so happy for you and your hubby. Bless you both.
Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Angel is home!*

What wonderful news...thanks be to God!  

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so great! Thank you for letting us know so quickly!

 

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tanya, 

I'm so happy for you and your husband that Angel came home...what a great thing to happen, just amazing!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Tania!

We are so very happy for you! I was outdoors working on my yard project when Bev came out to tell me the great news! We absolutely know what you went through and know how you must feel right now! It was quite an ordeal your husband went through as well, I bet it he quite a sight! Thank him for what he did for us too. Isn't amazing what a pigeon will make us do sometimes?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tanya, don't know how I missed this thread. I'm so happy for you. Glad she's home. 
We're taking all of our young birds off for the first time tomorrow and I'm so nervous about it. But I am every year. Just hoping for the best........


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

congratulations!


----------

